# 6 month old puppy completely off kibble



## Toots1203 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hello!

I'd appreciate any advice on this. We have our beautiful, loving little Aisla who we completely adore. My partner and I adopted her at 8 weeks old and she has been a brilliant companion and addition to our family.

We have always fed her Mister Mix (premium dog food in Italy) and boiled beef mince as recommended by our breeder. However for the last month or so she has gone more and more off her kibble to the point of her not eating anything in her bowl if the kibble is in there. We've tried all the methods to get her to eat it; adding foods/stock etc but she just hates it. I know think there's something in it which is irritating her tummy as she has recently had a bout of diarrhea but otherwise is completely fine. 

We were worried she might have a blockage or something but she is very happy to eat fresh food and treats etc, just not the kibble. I have bought her wet food which is made by Forglade in the UK and is very highly recommended, especially for sensitive tummies. The issue is you need to add kibble with it and our dog just won't eat that. 

Do you know how many calories roughly she needs a day? And whether we should add brown rice or sweet potatoes or a healthy complex carb and if so how much? 

She's a slight vizsla only weighing 37pounds/17kg but is very active and definietly on the skinny side after refusing her kibble so many times. 

Also, do you know when she will roughly be fully grown? Is this likely to be her size? I don't mind if she's small, I don't care about size but I want to buy her a coat for winter. 

Thanks in advance,
Josie.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can buy a small bag of a different brand, and see if it is more to her liking. 
You could also drop off a stool sample at your vet, to try and rule out few things.


----------

